
Ruby on Rails guides - nreece
http://guides.rails.info/
======
ropiku
There's also a work in progress on the new wiki:
<http://newwiki.rubyonrails.org/>

------
robotron
I don't want to bash Rails but that site is having load issues. Probably
nothing to do with Rails but that doesn't do much for advocacy.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Especially since those are just static HTML files.

------
ionfish
It certainly looks a lot better than the old site.

